# wanted drivers & Subs



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking for a few plow drivers to fill our trucks and sub- contractors with their own equipment for 07-08 snow season. We are located in Anne Arundel County.
Job sites are in the Anne Arundel, Baltimore, Howard County

Requirements
~Must be 18 years old or older
~Reliable and great attitude
~Dependable Transportation
~Hard working
~Don't mind the cold 
~ some experience in snow plow operation


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

let me know what help you need in howard. Have plenty of extra trucks and loaders.


----------



## Joe Pritchard (Sep 12, 2007)

salopez,

Please contact me Joe Pritchard, RAR Outdoor Services 410-486-9080 x118 or
[email protected]. We have a need for experienced subs throughout Maryland.


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

Still looking for drivers?


----------



## 07RICH (Oct 26, 2007)

Precision Lawn;406950 said:


> Looking for a few plow drivers to fill our trucks and sub- contractors with their own equipment for 07-08 snow season. We are located in Anne Arundel County.
> Job sites are in the Anne Arundel, Baltimore, Howard County
> 
> Requirements
> ...


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

Interested in being a driver. 23 year old in Harford County, MD.

[email protected]


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*drivers and subs*

I have sent both of you a email
Please feel free to email me back with questions

Thanks


----------



## richardb200373 (Oct 28, 2007)

*MD Drivers*

I would be interested in driving for you, depending on rate. 540-888-3588, 540-771-4401 or email [email protected] Thanks, Richard.


----------

